# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  database about cms

## dbguy1369

Hi

im very new to database world and i would like to start learning the staff

i have chosen a topic, which is CMS(Content management system), want to start with a simple cms like wordpress or These kind.
my problem is that as im new to data base, i dont know what elements of a topic could be used in a data base design and im trying to understand it this time

i gathered cms system analyze from some articles like This one(but alot simpler than this article i.e wordpress) and i red it all but i dont know what of it could be the elements of a database and i need some help in the analyze

Please guide me what to do?

----------


## dbguy1369

........................

----------


## dbguy1369

I have problem understanding one concept of cms, which is in its structure about reporting between its elements...i dont know how to explain but i can explain it by an example...

a factory system for example:

there are several report transactions inside the system, i.e storekeeper of the factory reports stock to the finance, or finance reports several reports to management about everything about finance and salary

inside the cms, *what* factor, reports *what* to *where*?
and also i need the kind of reports which involve users and is filtered and gained from database for the sake of users

please help me i have searched a lot, all i get are results non related to what i want

Thanks

----------


## skhanal

A contenct management system like Drupal or Joomla manage website contents. A publisher can publish new contents. 

What you are asking about it is reporting on inventory management system. You have to understand the data model of the system before you can attempt to write reports on top of it.

----------

